# Automatische weiterleitung mit jsp



## mrno (13. September 2004)

Hi ich habe eine jsp seite mit einer überprüfung. Ich wille jetzt, wenn das ergebnis stimmt, das man automatisch auf eine andere seite weitergeleitet wird. Wie mach ich das
///////////////////////CODE/////////////////////////
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<%@ page import="java.io.*,java.util.*"%>
  <%
  String passwort1 =request.getParameter("pw1");
  String passwort =request.getParameter("pw");
  if(passwort1==passwort)
  {
   //Wenn diese bedingung stimmt soll man auf eine andere seite weitergeleitet    
     werden
  }
  %>
</body>
</html>
///////////////////////CODE-Ende/////////////////////////


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. September 2004)

Hallo!

So könntest du weiterleiten...

```
<jsp:forward page="mySecure_page.jsp"/>
```

oder


```
<%
response.sendRedirect("http://www.heise.de");
%>
```

Gruß Tom


----------

